# منتديات الاستشارات > مكاتب السادة المحامين >  مطالبة بحق

## الحائرة

طلب زوجي مني مبلغ من مالي الخاص فأقرضته إياه علي أن يرده إلي في أقرب وقت 
ودب الخلاف بيننا وهو ينكر أنه استلم المبلغ مني علي سبيل القرض. كيف أثبت حقي أمام القاضي؟

----------


## د.شيماء عطاالله

البينة على من ادعى ، أي أنك ملزمة بتقديم شهادة شاهدين
واذا لم يتيسر ذلك، عندئذ توجهي اليمين للزوج أمام القاضي، فإن حلف أنه لم يتسلم منك المبلغ فإن دعواك سوف ترفض لعدم توافر الإثبات الشرعي المطلوب

----------


## رئيس المركز الاستشاري

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم اختي الكريمه
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته  امابعد
مافهمته من سؤالك هوا ان زوجك اقترض منكي مبلغ وقد انكر ذلك وعليه
فأني فهمت انه مازال زوجك وليس طليقك وبالتالي هناك علاقة زوجية قائمه 
وهناك فرق بين انه ينكر استلام المبلغ اصلا وبين كونه حصل على المبلغ بأعتباره حق له
فأذا كان منكر المبلغ فليس لك إلا يمينه على انه لم يتسلم منك ويحكم برد دعواك واذا كان مقر باستلامه ولكنه يدعي انه حق له فهنا عليه عاتق الاثبات في ذلك وليس له إلا يمننك على انه قرض منك وسوف يحكم لك-  والمحكمة المختصه اذا كان المبلغ يزيدعن (عشرون الف ريال) فهي المحكمة العامة اما اذا كان يقل عن ذلك فالمحكمة الجزئية هي المختصة
ملحوظه 
اذا كنت مازلت تقيمين معه في بيت واحد فحاولي انهاء الموضوع بشكل ودي او عن طريق حكم من اهلك وحكم من اهله لعله يقر امامهم 
وارجولكي التوفيق والسداد
وان كان ماذكرت صحيحآ فهوا من عندالله وأن كان خطأ فهوا من نفسي والشيطان
والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

----------


## المحامي امجد بني هاني

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
اولا ان اطلعت على سؤال الاخت ووجدت رأي للدكتورة شيماء بأنه يمكن لها ان تثبت من خلال البينة الشخصية ( الشهود ) ورأي للاخ رئيس المركز الاستشاري يقول انو ليس لها الا اليمين الحاسمة 
واود ان ادلي بوجهة نظري بالقول اني اتفق مع الدكتورة شيماء بأنه يمكن الاثبات في هذه الحالة من خلال البينة الشخصية مهما كانت او بلغت قيمة المبلغ المقترض ، لأن التعامل المالي بين الازواج يعتبر مانعا ً ادبيا ً يحول دون تنظيم السند الذي يثبت الحق ، وهو ما اعرفه وفق القوانين الاردنية ، ولا اعلم اذا كانت القوانين الاخرى لا تقر هذه القاعدة في الاثبات ، فإن لم تجد الشهود يمكنها عندئذ ان توجه اليمين الحاسمة لزوجها . .... وشكرا

----------

